# Can I trim this (Stockade Overdrive) PCB to fit this enclosure?



## Chris411 (Dec 21, 2020)

I was looking to see if it was possible to stuff the Stockade Overdrive into a 1590TRPC that I've got, which is considerably smaller than the 1590XX, but also mates well with the 1590TRPCs that I used for the Parenthesis Fuzz and the Super Heterodyne Receiver.

The PCB is just a touch too wide, but it doesn't look like there are any traces running through the corners of the PCB that I could trim to make it fit.  You can sorta-kinda see the material I'd be looking to trim in the photo.

Of course, just because I can't see a trace there doesn't mean that I can cut through and not destroy the board.  

Is it possible?  Unadvisable?


----------



## Chris411 (Dec 21, 2020)

Here you can see the size difference.  The 1590XX is enormous.


----------



## Chris411 (Dec 21, 2020)

And it would fit in nicely in this admittedly rough neighborhood (parenthesis in the middle, super heterodyne receiver on the right):


----------



## Robert (Dec 21, 2020)

There are no internal traces, so the only one you really need to look out for is the one on the left hand side of the board (looking at the side with the pots).    As long as you don't hit that one you _should _be good to go.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 21, 2020)

Definately not of the left side in the picture above,Trace is running along the Edge,
You maybe able to take some off the Right side as there seems to be  no trace visible
When you flip it the correct way with pot shafts facing  down into enclosure, The left side appears to be free of trace also (Right side in Picture above).
Downside, It will cause the PCB to be offset one side so you will have to compensate drilling jig to suit!!!

Confirm with Mr PedalPCB as there a Voids which connect the layers of the PCB, I have removed a slice (2mm) of a Board before but I only use a Sanding block with 180 Grit Sandpaper so not to cause tear out or or Crack the Board being multi layered.

Mr PedalPCB types faster than me Ha Ha!!!


----------

